# Affordable Restaurants in Aruba - Suggestions Please!



## sunshine41 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi
My family (myself, husband, two teen-age boys) are travelling to Aruba this month. 
Can anybody recommend any affordable restaurants for a late lunch or dinner?
(besides the take-out chains, Wendy's, etc.)
I've been looking at the Aruba bulletin boards and most of the restaurants seem to be $25 - $35 for a dinner meal. That is fine for my husband and I, but will add up quickly when we take our two teenage boys with us.
I do not want to spend over $100 each night on dinner.

Casual dining is what we are looking for - burgers, sandwiches, bbq, etc.
We are staying in the low-rise area, but do not mind travelling to the high rise area if necessary.

Thanks for any ideas you can offer!


----------



## Molecularbiologist (Aug 10, 2006)

*Places to eat*

The Paddock across from the mall on the water, it has Dutch people outside and a airplane on top, it is very reasonable.
Their menu is available online if you do a search.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 10, 2006)

Pizza Bob's (between The Alhambra and Costa Linda and also in the high rise area at Playa Linda I believe) has great pizza and really good sandwiches, burgers, etc.  I'll get a burger at Tony Roma's - mmmm their onion loaf and there is a Tomato Charlie's as well as a number of other places.  Just avoid lunch at the hotel/timeshares as they are pricey.  Oh yeah, how could I forget - Iguana Joe's in town and they have one now in the high rise called Smokey's???  There are really alot of places - just ask people down there too.  Linda


----------



## Anne S (Aug 10, 2006)

Where in the low rise area are you staying? Aruba Beach Club has a casual poolside restaurant for lunch and early dinner. I believe this is true of Costa Linda also. For burgers, there is no better place than Hooters (yes I know it's delightfully tacky, but I'm sure your tennage boys will enjoy it  ). We usually get them to go, and dine in a more refined atmosphere on our balcony. If you like seafood I recommend the Buccaneer, in Noord. It is fairly reasonable, and it's like being inside a giant aquarium.


----------



## sammy (Aug 10, 2006)

We ate at Iguana Joe's (in the downtown area) and the similarly named restaurant (can't remember it, thou!) further down in the area of Marriott and other timeshares.  They were both reasonable, decent food, and fun for the family.  

Try this site, maybe it will help: http://www.restaurantsaruba.com/

Also, it is really expensive, but Texas de Brazil was so different and so much fun.  We loved it and so did the kids....one of the more memorable restaurants we've ever been to.


----------



## KLanton (Aug 10, 2006)

*Affordable Restaurants*

Moomba's on the Beach.  I can send you the website if you like.  It is on Palm Beach between the Holiday Inn and Marriott Surf Club.

Salt and Pepper and Tango's are reasonable as well as Crocodile Joes all on the main strip.  In the Marriott Champions is reasonable it is a sports bar type of restaurant.  The Buccaneer is reasonable too.  

For wonderful and only $2.95 for happy hours from 6-7 at Moombas on the beach.  We just came back last week and it was Margaritas, daiquiris, pina coladas and the local beer for that price.


----------



## Janis (Aug 10, 2006)

There's a great place to BBQ ribs & chicken on the road between all the hotels and Oraanjestaad. It's called King Rib, and it looks kind of inconsequential from the road. BUT.. the ribs are FANTASTIC and so is the chicken. The platters come with ribs, mashed garlic potatos and another side dish - and I think the total cost was around $10. Very filling. Very delicious. They grill all the meat alongside the building - so it smells awesome as well.

We actually went twice in one week because we all liked it so much.


----------



## Liz from N.J. (Aug 10, 2006)

King Ribs is only open on the weekends. 

The Paddock has all you can eat ribs on Wed from 5 pm for $13.


----------



## BEV (Aug 10, 2006)

*Reasonable places to eat*

Downtown... try Rhumbas for lunch it is behind the Renaissance.  I hear it is great.  I have eaten at the Seaport Casino area.. that wharf across from the Renaissance, a short hop beyond the Paddock --heading away from the main marina area... A decent place is the Cafe the Plaza.. it is just across pedestrian walkway from Waterfront Crabhouse.. (look at menu prices, you will see the difference..  Also on the same wharf is The Germania Cafe.. it is noted for the famous Dutch Pancake.
Further up the J. E. Irasquan Blvd. there is the quaint little restaurant.. Tulip
It is in the MVCEAGLE Beach.. a small Dutch run hotel.. next door to the  Very Expensive Chalet Suisse.  Enjoy... dont get ripped off..  
If anywhere near the La Cabana... do eat at the Amsterdam Manor.. they are next door resort.. their restaurant Mangos is elegant enough at nite with romantic lights, ocean breezes, and moderately priced.


----------



## Janis (Aug 11, 2006)

Liz from N.J. said:
			
		

> King Ribs is only open on the weekends.



That must be new - we went to King Ribs mid week in October 2004


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 11, 2006)

King Ribs moved and is on a side street now.  Not sure of the exact location.  Try asking at www.visitaruba.com  Linda


----------



## bestbuyer (Aug 21, 2006)

sunshine4 said:
			
		

> Hi
> My family (myself, husband, two teen-age boys) are travelling to Aruba this month.
> Can anybody recommend any affordable restaurants for a late lunch or dinner?
> (besides the take-out chains, Wendy's, etc.)
> ...




You and your husband should, at least, go to Madame Jenettes for dinner.  Make reservations ASAP.  Delicious.


----------



## riverside (Aug 21, 2006)

bestbuyer said:
			
		

> You and your husband should, at least, go to Madame Jenettes for dinner.  Make reservations ASAP.  Delicious.



I second that.  We loved this place more than any other place in the Caribbean.  It is not to be missed.


----------



## JUDIE25 (Aug 25, 2006)

When we were there in 2003, there was an Italian Pasta shack at LaCabana.  It looks like a take out, but you can eat at the tables near the pool.  The pasta entrees were only 8.95 each and very large portions.  You could even order wine or beer from the counter.  Just park in the LaCabana lot and walk through the lobby out to the pool.  

Made to order for teenage boys.


----------



## 2hokies (Aug 27, 2006)

We just returned yesterday from a two week trip to Aruba, with our two boys, 9 and 11.  Here are my suggestions for affordable eating and it will duplicate much of what was said before:
*Charlie's Grill *(in front of Playa Linda): burgers!!  Large and the most delicious we had on this trip (11yo is a burger connisseur).  Menu is mostly burgers but you can also get turkey burgers and there might have been a couple salads, but don't quote me on that one.
*Pizza Bob's *(also in front of Playa Linda): thin, crispy crust pizza.  Not my kids' favorite, but it was eaten.  We happened upon a special of "order a medium and get a large," so that would go well for 2 teenagers.  We ordered 2 pizzas and had leftovers to take back to the room fridge.
*Moomba's* (On the beach, between the Holiday Inn and Marriott Surf Club):  Order from the BAR MENU.  I had a croquette sandwich, sons had a pizza, husband had asian chicken skewers, all delicious and pizza leftover to take back.  The regular restaurant meun is nice but we were more interested in the sandwiches,etc.  They have evening activities here (karaoke, live music) but I guess we eat too early so we missed all of that.
*Salt and Pepper* (across from the Hyatt):  We enjoyed the tapas there and the sangria is my favorite.  One son had a burger.
*Iguana Joe's *(downtown): Probably our favorite family restaurant.  Everyone had something they loved and it was affordable.  We ate here twice!!
*Smokey Joes *(Across from Playa Linda):  Different menu from Iguana Joes.  Tuesday is all you can eat ribs night.  Burgers.  Fish.

I do recommend a trip to Madame Janette's if you want to splurge.  And to be honest, I think it's a good value for the money.  I had a ton of food on my plate and took a couple extra shimp home with me.

Hope that helps.  We went to more places but that should get you headed in the right direction.....and now that I read your original post date, you may have already gone.  If so, hope it helps someone else!!


----------

